# Cocoa Beach Resort



## soccermom25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking for a 2 bedroom condo on Cocoa Beach or Daytona Beach for April 5th-April 12.

Rose


----------



## Empty Nesters (Mar 19, 2014)

*Ron Jon Cape Caribe*

It's my home resort and I'm booked for Christmas week there but have it listed for rent.  I could find out from the resort what it would cost me to switch to your week if they have availability - can you tell me what you are looking to pay?


----------

